# Alternative Heldrake Model



## Juggernaught (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey all, just looking for some feedback on a conversion Idea I had. Thinking of using the forge world warp fire dragon as a replacement for the terrible (IMO) heldrake sculpt. This is it here for those that havent seen it link.
Im thinking a squadron of three, with one of them breathing fire down into a squad of marines, one dragging along the remnants of a void bomber in its talons (vector striking), and a third yet to be decided conversion.

What do you guys think? My only concern is that the dragon wont be bulky enough, but I cant find a better substitute (Blight Drones or helblades would never be able to vector strike in my mind)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the model and it could work as a helldrake, but I would also do some sort of conversion to make it look part machine, for instance, if you are willing to spend the money, I would get a helldrak too (and then you will also have the base for it) and then maybe swap the head and a claw or something on one, then maybe the wings on another. The ideas for the poses are great, I just don't think the model looks demon engine enough.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

40k ing it could be difficult as falcoso said, however I love the idea and completely agree about the terriblness of the Hellchicken mini. Personally I love the Hellfighter minis and would use them anyday before using the Helldrake mini. Have you seen the Hellcuttlefish conversion?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I rather think ANY large flying beastie from Fantasy would work as a Helldrake; I, too, didn't like the looks of the Helldrake, so I added griffon wings to a Warsphinx, and now have a Dracosphinx...


----------



## Juggernaught (Jun 18, 2013)

falcoso said:


> I like the model and it could work as a helldrake, but I would also do some sort of conversion to make it look part machine, for instance, if you are willing to spend the money, I would get a helldrak too (and then you will also have the base for it) and then maybe swap the head and a claw or something on one, then maybe the wings on another. The ideas for the poses are great, I just don't think the model looks demon engine enough.


I dont think I could justify buying so many models just to 40k the model up, but I may be able to get heldrake parts from a bits store. Ill keep that in mind. I dont actually mind the organic nature of the dragon in a 40k setting, most deamons can be used for both fantasy and 40k and the heldrake could be a type of daemon. Maybe I'll add in some armour plates? 



Jacobite said:


> 40k ing it could be difficult as falcoso said, however I love the idea and completely agree about the terriblness of the Hellchicken mini. Personally I love the Hellfighter minis and would use them anyday before using the Helldrake mini. Have you seen the Hellcuttlefish conversion?


I havent seen the Hellcuttlefish conversion, I tried googling it but to no avail. If you could hit me up with a link that'd be awesome.



Deneris said:


> I rather think ANY large flying beastie from Fantasy would work as a Helldrake; I, too, didn't like the looks of the Helldrake, so I added griffon wings to a Warsphinx, and now have a Dracosphinx...


Hoooooooly hell, Ive been searching through fantasy minis but I'd never seen the warsphinx before. That may just be the base model Ive been looking for. Something will need to be done about the hieroglyphic armour playing though, I'll have to look at the sprue. But thats a hell of a conversion oppurtunity.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A Cuttledrake made by our very own Zion...










And you could always greenstuff over the Egyptian designs for runes of your own choosing.


----------



## Juggernaught (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahh awesome, the cuttlefish isnt really what im looking for but it is a very drastic change which I like alot. I was also looking at the Carmine Dragon from forgeworld today, but then I stumbled across this pic (http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_-HZLorI1B...sy+High+Elf+Dragon+conversion+right+large.jpg) and its really making me re-think using a fantasy based dragon as my base model. The body does seem a bit frail, and I think armouring the beast would make the dragon look un-aerodynamic. 

So Im back to looking at heldrake conversions on google....


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This might be of use to you as some nurgley inspiration: 




I remember seeing a decent heldrake converted from the Vampire Counts Zombie Dragon too.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Juggernaught said:


> I dont think I could justify buying so many models just to 40k the model up, but I may be able to get heldrake parts from a bits store. Ill keep that in mind. I dont actually mind the organic nature of the dragon in a 40k setting, most deamons can be used for both fantasy and 40k and the heldrake could be a type of daemon. Maybe I'll add in some armour plates?


Well if you get both you could make 2 out of it and convert? so the head that you cut off one you can put on the other, but the one which will be mostly helldrake probably won't look as good. It was mainly the idea of armour plates that I was thinking of so yeah go for that.


----------

